#ubuntu-co 2011-03-28
<SergioMeneses> buenas..
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-29
<IngForigua> Noches
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua hola
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, que dice
<IngForigua> Hola gente
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: hiko_hitokiri great
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: has leido hoy a SergioMeneses ?
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, vos eras el de anoche?
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: a ratos
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: no que paso?
<IngForigua> ya miro el correo del concilio
<stOrmBlast> no, esque es para cuadrar lo de el fisol aqui en bucara
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, digo en el juego
<stOrmBlast> no me ha llegado nada hoy de el concilio
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: antier compramos una yopuka
<IngForigua> la compro mi hermano
<IngForigua> le pague 13.000 ogrinas
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: mirare los correos a ver
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, vos fuiste el que me hablo ayer pidiendome kamas para el abono?
<IngForigua> A como sale
<IngForigua> es que se nos vence 12 en la de mi hermano y 1 en la mia
<IngForigua> lo vacano de dofus es que se puede uno abonar de muchas formas
<hiko_hitokiri> mira dame un correo tuyo donde si te conectes mandamelo por privado asi confirmo pa no ponerme con cosas jajajaja
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: ingforigua@ingforigua.com
<hiko_hitokiri> funciona con quien con gmail?
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, 
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: yeah :D
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: hoy  hay quórum verdad?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: nou se por eso ando aca
<hiko_hitokiri> ok IngForigua ya te agregue
<stOrmBlast> jajajajaj stamos igual xD!
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, ok hay aceptas asi te paso las kamas cuando entre
<stOrmBlast> hay mucho top-posting en la lista :(
<IngForigua> gracias hiko_hitokiri si viene a bta lo invito a unas frias y espumosas
<IngForigua> colombia xddddd
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: huy si de un tal edwin garzon
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: viste el que acaban de enviar Lina Porras si no estoy mal
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, no tomo ni fumo 
<hiko_hitokiri> pero gracias de todas formas
<Lord_Ahriman> buenas!!
<stOrmBlast> hola :P
<Lord_Ahriman> que tal man ?
<stOrmBlast> bien bien y ud ?
<kuadrosx> 0.0
<Lord_Ahriman> bn
<Lord_Ahriman> u_U
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: rstat.es \o/
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: rstat.us * \o/
<Lord_Ahriman> brb
<kuadrosx> jeje spam :D
<stOrmBlast> kuadrosx o/
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: que vaaaa ud es bien borracho
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: no veo tu solicitud
<stOrmBlast> bbl
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: no hay rastros de nadie parece que no hay nada , que crees?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: esto me inicia a preocupar
<stOrmBlast> si, la verdad si
<stOrmBlast> velo velo llego uno mas :P
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, \o
<SergioMeneses> veme jaja
<stOrmBlast> xD
<stOrmBlast> como va todo ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, maso... mucho trabajo y obligaciones
<stOrmBlast> desde que se incremente la remuneración monetaria no problem :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, no crea... no todo es plata en la vida
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, bueno si en eso tiene razón, pero es factor importante en ella 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, eso si
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, hoy hay quórum ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, faltan 8min
<stOrmBlast> bien :d
<stOrmBlast> parce a todas aun esta vigente lo de los cds para el fisol $:?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si claro... en estos dias le mando eso :D
<IngForigua> don SergioMeneses
<tkw-one> los que dicen que no todo es dinero es porque tienen empleo y ganan mas o menos.... pero no creo que alguien mal pago y sin empleo piense lo mismo.... he dicho!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hi
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, je!... 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, valla entrando al canal...
<stOrmBlast> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, regreso del inframondo jajaj
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, jeje hola...
<SergioMeneses> regresas tú jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajja
<IngForigua> zzzzzzzz
<sepirothem> IngForigua, hey depronto voy a bogota el viernes, me guarda una fria
<IngForigua> sepirothem: serio?
<IngForigua> tutututu
<IngForigua> ufffffffff
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<IngForigua> sepirothem: 741545
<sepirothem> IngForigua, esa que es ... la cantidad de frias que nos vamos a tomar
<sepirothem> jejejeje
<IngForigua> sepirothem: nooooooooo
<IngForigua> elo codigo clave donde vamos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, s3rg10k0f sepirothem q es tutututu? 
<s3rg10k0f> jajajaj
<sepirothem> IngForigua, entendido
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, tutut es tututu en el !flisol
<sepirothem> tu un trago, tu..otro trago y asi sucesivamente
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
 * SergioMeneses es inocente
<sepirothem> s3rg10k0f, epa hermano... depronto voy el viernes a bogota... tengan lista la botella de old parr
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, en serio?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, suba al campus ome
<SergioMeneses> mire q va a estar todo el parche
<s3rg10k0f> sepirothem, eso tan solo le dice a forigua que convoque a la baja sociedad de #parchehack y #tutututu y vera como la armamos
<s3rg10k0f> :-)
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, ya hay una sociedad de tutututu?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, claro que si
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, menos mal SergioMeneses no esta aca en bogota por que ya no lo habriamos tirado
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, tirado en q sentido?...
<s3rg10k0f> en que ya no seria un ubuntero sano 
<s3rg10k0f> asi era czam
<s3rg10k0f> y ahora ese es sensei
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, pilas no ande hablando con estos manes que lo corrompen
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, y sabe que voy al campus asi no me aprueben mi conferencia
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jajaja conozco al s3rg10k0f desde hace mucho rato... y al IngForigua tambien... 
<SergioMeneses> senekis, super... pero no se la han aprovado?
<sepirothem> no nada... no me han enviado ningun correo
<senekis> SergioMeneses: O_o
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jajaja fresco... sino hay conferencia alla celebramos porq no se la aprovaron
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, siempre dice alla nos vemos y terminamos viendolo en IRC
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pero no en persona
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero qqqqq.... fresco chinos eso no hay lio... 
<sepirothem> IngForigua, s3rg10k0f hey pilas con la de old parr
<sepirothem> hollman, que mas hermano como va la causa
<SergioMeneses> alguien me lee?
<hollman> see
<hollman> hola SergioMeneses sepirothem 
<hollman> en reunion #flisol
<sepirothem> hollman, hermano que mas... 
<hollman> sepirothem, bien bien llae, ud que ?
<sepirothem> hollman, bueno hermano preparando viaje a bogota a ver si voy el viernes
<hollman> sepirothem, yo creo que tengo que viajar el sabado temprano :( reunion familiar .. argggg
<sepirothem> bueno, se la perdio jejeje
<hollman> sepirothem, herda, que me perdi ?
<hollman> la tertulia ubuntera acompañado de buenas polas ?
<sepirothem> por ahi forigua me envio un codigo, 741545
<sepirothem> asi que si se apunta vale
<hollman> sepirothem, jejejeje, si no viajo de una; pero lo dudo, tengo un evento de familia aburridor de esos que es casi imposible escaparme ...
<sepirothem> hollman, jejejeje entendido... bueno sera para el campus
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: toca que les paguen para que les pongan el logo
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> sino no estan apoyando
<hollman> si
<hollman> va tocar
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> que tal ...
<sepirothem> hollman, yo llevo una de old parr
<sepirothem> jejeje
 * same_ no se imagina q harán para el campus...
<sepirothem> hollman, bueno hermano hablamos tengo zzzzzzz nos vemos por el campus
<DanielF> forigua ud donde va a estar en el flisol?
<JimmyA> Buenas noches.  
<JimmyA> Quisiera preguntar si debo hacer antes una particion de disco estando en windows 7 para instalar ubuntu netbook edition.
<JimmyA> ya lo baje y lo estoy descomprimiendo.
<Awake_> compas buenas!
<Awake_> cuando me dice al momento de instalar ubuntu, q si quiero desmontar unaparticion sdb
<Awake_> es q no es mìo, de hecho es de una biblioteca
<Awake_> jajaja
<Awake_> eso me afecta el windows del computador?
<Awake_> las demonto o las dejo existentes?
<JRamirez> Awake_, afecta
<JRamirez> puede dejar inabilitado el otro sistema de hecho.
<Awake_> ahhhh 
<Awake_> le dije q si
<Awake_> :(
<Awake_> ya paila
<kuadrosx> Awake_: ahi una opcion "instalar junto a los otros SO"
<kuadrosx> oa lgo asi
<kuadrosx> aunque si no es posible no aparece esa opcion
<kuadrosx> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-kubuntu-s-installer
<Awake_> nocas
<Awake_> no aparece
<Awake_> apenas me aparecia el de 80 gb
<Awake_> y uno de 3, y ahi instale o estoy instalando ubuntu
<Awake_> le cambie el formato de la particion a ext4
<kuadrosx> Awake_: ten cuidado en no formatear todo
<kuadrosx> porque perderas los datos
<Awake_> ps me aparecia borrar disco y ps no, le di a la otra, no tengo datos, es un computador pùblico de la universidad
<Awake_> 3 gb para instalaciòn es muy poco??
<kuadrosx> yo creo
<Awake_> si, de hecho no ha cargado nada
<Awake_> es q se me hace q no avanza
<Awake_> ahhh se daño una descarga, yo creo q instalare despuès con màs tiempo
<Awake_> es q solo me aparece el de minimizar
<Awake_> como cancelo la instalaciòn? kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> ?
<kuadrosx> no se
<Awake_> si claro, es q estan apareciendo artos errores
<Awake_> como hago aparecer ese rayo? con el q se forza a finalizar
<Awake_> ya, ya pude, con xkill
<Awake_> Bueno los dejo, gracias por la ayuda!
<cabro> hola, he tenido ultimamente problema al querer instalar actualizaciones me sale: Failed to download repository information , Check your Internet connection., y he probado cambindo el servidor de descarga y nada...
<Andphe> cabro, no tenes ppa ni repositorios de terceros ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-30
<cabro> el unico ppa q he argegado es el de firefox y el de java...
<nicolasbermudez> colaboracion por favor!
<Andphe> cabro, y en cual de todos le muestra el error ?
<cabro> W:Failed to fetch http://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu/dists/maverick/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu/dists/maverick/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found ,
<cabro> Andphe: como quito un ppa...
<cabro> tal vez, fue cuando agregue el ppa de nautilus elementary
<Andphe> cabro, mire en el synaptic
<Andphe> en configuracion > repositorios
<Andphe> cuando se abra el dialogo, haga clic en la pestaña otro software
<Andphe> y ahi en la lista le quita el chulo al problematico
<Andphe> despues tiene que actualizar
<cabro> Andphe: no, no mejoro :(
<cabro> cuando l doy buscar actualizaciones es q me sale error...
<dafevara> Andphe
<dafevara> Andphe: me copia ?
<Andphe> siga siga que le copio
<Andphe> :D
<dafevara> entonces, bien o ke ?
<Andphe> si bien y vos ?
<dafevara> bien hombre
<damian> Cordial saludo. De casualidad alguien conoce una aplicacion para poder organizar los equipos de tengo en mi empresa, algo como GLPI pero mas sencilllo? 
<Andphe> eso creo que lo han discutido en la lista
<Andphe> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2010-March/021327.html
#ubuntu-co 2011-03-31
<PruebaFlisol> Buenas
<PruebaFlisol> Uno como hace un lanzador a una pagina Web?
<PruebaFlisol> Uno como hace un lanzador a una pagina Web?... Es para hacer un link a la ayuda del flisol
<david> hola
<Guest62388> hello
<tecnowillie74> hola y saludos desde mexico.tengo un problema y espero sea capaces de ayudarme .
<tecnowillie74> tengo un atlhon XP1500 y 256mb ram ddr video integrado s3savaje, y he tratado d instalar ubuntu en 3 verciones, gnome,kubuntu y xubuntu
<tecnowillie74> pero despues d elegir el idioma empieza la carga del live cd, pasa la pantalla de puntos .... y luego se apaga el video y ya no regresa.el mismo comportamiento con las 3 versiones ubuntu
<tecnowillie74> pero con fedora14, linux mint 10, linux mint lxde10 si carga el live en fedora no lo puedo instalñar por falta d ram  y ke pase al modo consola.....y Mint si llega a instalar ...pero ubuntu ninguno puede llegar al escritorio
<tecnowillie74> ke puede estar mal ?? ayudenme comunidad linux colombia
<Andphe> tecnowillie74, el live cd requiere mas ram que 256
<Andphe> creo que necesita 389 mb de ram
<Andphe> para instalar en esa maquina con tan poca ram use el alternate cd
<Andphe> 380mb *
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-01
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, estas por aqui ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, hi...
<SergioMeneses> ?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, todo bien ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pues si como para no preocuparlo... y ud q mas?
<stOrmBlast> bien llegando de calse 
<stOrmBlast> clase**
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<stOrmBlast> :(
<SergioMeneses> mira un Andphe y un jag2kn \o 
<stOrmBlast> jajajajjaajja
<Andphe> tonces SergioMeneses 
<jag2kn> ao
<SergioMeneses> huy q feo como se demora ese adobe air en descargar :S
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, bn o no hermano :D
<stOrmBlast> parce al fin si puedes enviarme los cd's y el pack ? me acabo de llegar un email de CUSOL preguntandome por eso :$
<Andphe> bien y vos ?
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, ao como has esta'o \o/
<stOrmBlast> Andphe, hola 
<jag2kn> bien, un poco cansado
<Andphe> hola stOrmBlast 
<jag2kn> compañeros nos vemos luego
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si claro... mañana te los envio, paseme un email con sus datos completos
<Andphe> suerte jag2kn 
<jag2kn> XIAO
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, bye 
<Andphe> yo voy a necesitar CDs tb pal 14 de mayo
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, mas o menos cuanto se demora eso en llegar ?
<Andphe> luego explico la vuelta
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, men cansado :S estoy q renuncio a un poco de proyectos q tengo ahorita pero la conciencia no me deja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, oks
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, fresco :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, como 3 dias
<SergioMeneses> habiles
<SergioMeneses> :D
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, al pelo esque como yo casi nunca estoy en la casa :S
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, mmm... deje entonces a alguien q lo reciba por ud y deje lo del envio jejeje
<stOrmBlast> me tocaria como que lo recibiera una tia mia parce :S
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, no hay lio :D
<stOrmBlast> o que lo dejaras para llegar a una oficina de bucara ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pues hay si no se... como le quede mejor
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, vale 
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> pero stOrmBlast fresco mañana le envio eso :D
<SergioMeneses> ademas a bucaramanga llega en menos de un día =)
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, parce como que voy a cambiar de carrera :S
<tecnowillie> hola linuxeros, quiero comentarles un grave problema del cual no tengo solucion.tengo un atlhon Xp1500,256mb ddr,video integrado s3 savaje.
<tecnowillie> y he tratado de instalar el ubuntu 10.10 gnome , o kubuntu,y xubuntu., pero al momento de empezar a cargar el sistema en la pantalla d 4puntos .... se apaga el video.
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, en conclusión no te da vídeo
<tecnowillie> tano regresa la señal y aunque el cd sigue cargando el video se pierde  y no consigue llegar al escritorio .....pero lo mas extraño es que con fedora si se puede llegar al escritorio,pero no se instala por falta d memoria ram
<tecnowillie> intente linux mint 10 y linux mint lxde y si lo logro instalar. pero quiero ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, el problema es q ubuntu es muy pesado para ese equipo
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, porq no pruebas http://lubuntu.net/ :D
<SergioMeneses> es el mismo Ubuntu pero adecuado para pcs con pocos recursos :D
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, ?
<tecnowillie> cundo la pantalla d inicio de carga (los 4puntos ....) le doy escape y va al modo texto veo ke llega hasta la parte d CHEKING BATERY STATE... y luego se apaga el video , el cd live sigue trabajando pero no regresa el video
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, si se cuelga al montar el video...
<tecnowillie> si  solo con ubuntu en sus diferentes sabores , pero no con fedora ni linux mint
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, si quieres pasa una pregunta formal a http://ubuntu.shapado.com allí te responderán con mas detalle... pero te recomiendo que instales Lubuntu y de seguro te irá mejor
<tecnowillie> crei que xubuntu era para makinas d pocos recursos ,pero nada tampoco llega al desk
<tecnowillie> mi pregunta es como al cargar el video se apaga , como resuelvo eso .porke fedora 14 y linux mint no tienen ese comportamiento??
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, me imagino q será problemas con los drivers
<SergioMeneses> ...xubuntu y lubuntu son hechas para pcs con escazos recursos :D
<SergioMeneses> escasos 
<tecnowillie> si eso es..pero como no puedo ni siquiera con linux ubuntu 7.04  ya que con otra ke tenia DURON 750MHzY 256MBRamPc133 SI INSTALABA UBUNTU ....????
<tecnowillie> y ninguna opcion d instalacion ( F6 ) no apic o no acpi u otra no entra al desk 
<tecnowillie> tengo instalado por lo pronto linux mint LXDE pero es muy lento ,,que prefiero usar el windows XP
<SergioMeneses> je!
<tecnowillie> any idea intentare con linux puppy ke te parece...
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, tambien es muy buena
<SergioMeneses> yo lo he usado :D
<SergioMeneses> pero al pc viejito q tenia le cambien el pupy por lubuntu
<tecnowillie> y lubuntu ke gestor d ventanas tiene  lxde, xfce, u otro??
<SergioMeneses> lxde...
<tecnowillie> tengo en esta pc linux mint lxde pero la verdad me parece que es lento maas que windows xp (ke ahora mismo lo uso )pues me molesta la lentitud d carga d las aplicasiones 
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, pues puede ser el sistema mas no el entorno, ya q si tienes un sistema pesado pues las app serán lentas
<tecnowillie> por eso busco usar una vercion d ubuntu cualkiera
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, eso montate en Lubuntu :D
<tecnowillie> pero ni siquiera carga el instalador ...ni gnome,kde.o xubuntu ninguno llega al desktop menos instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<tecnowillie> el problema es el video 
<tecnowillie> ya que el live cd sigue trabajando pero el minitor parece como apagado
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, si claro.. pero raro... se cuelga pero de una manera sutil por lo q no muestra mensaje de fallói
<tecnowillie> y gracias por el link de preguntas ya la hize haber si alguien me contesta ,,,muy sutil ya ke ni da señas parece apagado si no es por el cd rom ke sigue en actividad
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, si :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno esperar a ver :D
<tecnowillie> si gracias por tomarte tu tiempo y saludos desde MEXICO
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, super no hay lio :D
<tecnowillie> NI LIO NI VIDEO ,,,, BYE
<SergioMeneses> tecnowillie, bye
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-02
<Lamusj> Buenas tardes!
<Jarenas> Buen dia.  Alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de ubuntu?
<Jarenas> Me meti a foros, pero no esta funcionando en este momento
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-03
<julio> hola
<julio> alguien meayuda a confugurar mi moden usb
<jaimea> buenos dias.  Alguien me puede ayudar a instalar una tarjeta inalambrica d-link dwa-125?
<alonsoAgui> hola  bun as  buenas
<alonsoAgui> como  puedo  haber  un  moden  o  obtener  señal  gratis  wi  fi
<alonsoAgui> hi
<ElWuilMeR> alonsoAgui, buenas tardes ;) tienes tarjeta de red Wifi.?
<ElWuilMeR> Hay señal Wifi en un radio cercano a donde te conectas.??
<alonsoAgui> buenas    un  portatil
<alonsoAgui> si  claor  lo  que  no entiendo  es  que  radio  
<alonsoAgui> tiene  las  señal  eso  es  segun  que?
<alonsoAgui> quit
<alonsoAgui> a  que  se  debe  la  estabilidad de  la  señal  de  que  depende  su  alcanse
<ElWuilMeR> alonsoAgui, Tu laptop tiene tarjeta de red wifi.? Prueba descargar Rada Wifi y ve si sale alguna conexión scerca
<alonsoAgui> si  las  hay  pero  deseo  saber  de  que  depende  la  exelenete  señal  de  mi  targeta  o  de  la  señal  wi  fi
<ElWuilMeR> alonsoAgui, de los dos.! aunque existen maneras de ampliar y mejorar la señal mas del router
<ElWuilMeR> y de esa forma tener mas señal y mejor calidad de navegacion
<ElWuilMeR> incluso yo cree un amplificado para mi router con papel y aluminio y me duplico la señal y la velocidad ^^
<alonsoAgui> claro  elemental  y  al  tener  alcanse  ha  esa  señal  como podria acceder  he  intentado  con wi fi  hack alo  y  no  he  podido  entederlo  mucho
<alonsoAgui> pero  el tuya  la  señal  o  tomas  prestado
<alonsoAgui> elwilmer
<ElWuilMeR> Es mia propia y no he intentado robar señal wifi sacando la password
<ElWuilMeR> aunque segun leo es facil de hacer :D
<alonsoAgui> pero si  tienes  lo  programas  adecuados
<alonsoAgui> es  decir que  tu  amplificas  tu  señal  con  la 
<alonsoAgui> lata  de  papas  es  mito  o  verdad
<alonsoAgui> puedo  preguntarles  algo
<alonsoAgui> ?????
<alonsoAgui> a  todos @ChanServalonsoAguiAndpheC3s4rElWuilMeRkardioidkuadrosxkubotlocobot_5m4vpatcitosenekisubuntulo2
<ElWuilMeR> alonsoAgui, si, si funciona jejeje yo mismo lo he probado.!! solo que necesitas una tarjeta de red wifi modo usb para poder usarlo y una lata de aluminio
<alonsoAgui> que  es  lo  que  tanto  hacen  ustedes
<alonsoAgui> crean  modelan  mi  sueño  es  seguir  al  maestro  pero no  lo  encuentro
<ElWuilMeR> alonsoAgui, hacer de que.? al maestro.? :O
<ElWuilMeR> alonsoAgui, y como entras o encuentras que cosa.?
<alonsoAgui> el  inicio..
<alonsoAgui> cd..
<alonsoAgui> esas  cosas  he e studiado  pero  no  he  podido  avanzar  no  s e por  que
<ElWuilMeR> Pues debes leer mucho y a su vez practicar.! ^^ Son comandos de la terminal
<ElWuilMeR> cd es para navegar entre carpetas
<ElWuilMeR> cd /home/USUARIO/Videos/CarpetaXXX
<ElWuilMeR> o algo asi.!! :D
<alonsoAgui> SI  LO  SE  PERO  POR  EJEMPLO  HE  DENTRADO  A  CARPETA  RAIZ
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-26
<Adalid_Negro> Buenas, cordial saludo, alguien me puede ayudar con la configuracion de tor en mi sistema, pues aunque vidalia dice conexion a la red tor, no logro que mi navegador se conecte a la red
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-27
<Cristian> buenas noches
<Cristian> Alguien me puede decir como puedo conseguir un cd de ubuntu en medellín
<Cristian> que no sea descargandolo...
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-28
<willfrand> hola, que tal, tengo un equipo con procesador amd k6, alguien puede recomendarme una distro que corra bien en el? le metí el cd de linux 10.10 y me sale This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU : cmov      Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU alguien puede ayudarme?
<sergiokof> que onda
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-29
<mekatronix> hola!
<mekatronix> necesito ayuda para instalar geovision en ubuntu 11
<mekatronix> alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2012-03-31
<tkw-one> this channel is a cripta..... nobody ask neither answer nothing.
<SergioMeneses> don luis_lopez como vamos?
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-01
<wIRC9> !@login app1e
<wIRC9> !@remove
<kubot> wIRC9: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '@remove'.
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-25
<daniel27> hola alguien de villavicencio o cerca
<daniel27> alguien de villavicencio o cuidades cerca
<daniel27> perdon alguin sabe si le puede poner pantalla tactil a un aspireone 532h con ubuntu
<ofprieto> Buenas 0/
<felipe__> buenas
<diegopr> buenas tardes 
<Andron> Hi
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-27
<hollman> kuadrosx, 
<hollman> ping
<kuadrosx> digame
<kuadrosx> pereme que tengo que antender algo aca
<kuadrosx> pregunte
<hollman> kuadrosx, como hago para que en kde mi gestor de torrents por defecto sea deluge y no ktorrent ?
<hollman> no encuentro donde cambiarlo
<kuadrosx> en sistem settings
<kuadrosx> hay un acosa que see llama File associations
<kuadrosx> hollman: ahi busca torrent
<kuadrosx> y cambia la preferencia de los programas
<hollman> kuadrosx, lo hice pero hay un problema, la vaina es que no es un .torrent
<hollman> es un magnet
<hollman> se invoca desde el navegador
<kuadrosx> busque magnet entonces no?
<kuadrosx> me imagino que chrome lee eso
<hollman> eso hice pero no aparece :(
<kuadrosx> si es firefox, no se... siempre me fastidio eso de firefox
<hollman> ando en gcrome
<hollman> pero nada, sigue lanzando el ktorrent
<hollman> seguire pillando or ahi a ver que encuentro
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-28
<BartOc3> Fernando_Giraldo a las 09:00pm es la reunion
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> era para ver si estaban pendientes XD
<BartOc3> jajajaj 
<BartOc3> Ahora si..!!
<BartOc3> esta reunion va tocar realizarla mas temprano Fernando_Giraldo
<ofprieto> y es}?
<ofprieto> y eso *?
<ofprieto> hola SergioMenesesAFK 
<BartOc3> muy tarde ofprieto...
<ofprieto> BartOc3:  lo de transcripcion del video a que se refiere ?
<BartOc3> ofprieto que quede algo asi
<BartOc3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/4conversatorioOfimaticaLibre
<ofprieto> hmm caramba BartOc3 yo lo menciono por que hace poco envie el texto o parte de el ya transcrito solo faltaria subirlo a la wiki
<BartOc3> si es correcto.. 
<BartOc3> para que quede la evidencia.. del hangout....
<ofprieto> ok yo aun no le tengo mucha practica a esa wiki :S
<ofprieto> pero voy a mirar si le puedo trabajar
<ofprieto> cualquier cosa yo grito :D
<BartOc3> dale perfecto.. avisa por la lista..
<andresmujica> hola ofprieto  si estan en reunión? o no ha comenzado?
<BartOc3> andresmujica es a las 09:00pm 
<ofprieto> aun no inicia :D
<andresmujica> ahhh
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOc3, me dijo que se demora un poco
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje como que ya no se demora
<BartOc3> voy en el bus...xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<ofpprieto> akizuki230,  ya estas en la lista de correo ?
<ofpprieto> ESTOY VIENDO GENTE MUERTA :S
<Fernando_Giraldo> alguno ha usado red hat en el pc o portatil?
<ofpprieto> depronto andresmujica 
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto:  jajaaj 
<ofpprieto> Me trajeron papitas YUpi :D
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: por que no comparte! 
<ofpprieto> Duvan,  te contestamos por este canal 
<ofpprieto> hola
<Duvan> pensaba que era una reunion abierta 
<Duvan> hah
<ofpprieto> hmm es abierta
<ofpprieto> pero para hablar sobre temas de la reunion
<ofpprieto> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/565/detail/
<ofpprieto> y se debe respetar la palabra
<Duvan> s pero me gustara ser miembro de la comunidad de ubuntu-co pero no vivo en colombia y en florida no estan activos en el tema como que lo serraron y nose 
<ofpprieto> uuuu pues 
<Duvan> nose que hacer 
<ofpprieto> de mi parte te diria que puedes apoyar al grupo con trabajo en la red o a traducir y temas de difusion
<ofpprieto> puedes empezar
<ofpprieto> con lo siguiente
<ofpprieto> mm no me carga la pagina jeje
<Duvan> si
<ofpprieto> dame un momento
<Duvan> ok esta bn si quieres me te puedo dar mi correo para que hablemos mas en privado y me digas todo
<ofpprieto> no por aca es mas que suficiente
<JHOSMAN_> Duvan: tienes instalado Ubuntu? 
<ofpprieto> solo te iva a pasar el link de la pagina www.ubuntu-co.com
<ofpprieto> para que miraras la parte de nuevos miembors
<ofpprieto> miembros :S
<JHOSMAN_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<Duvan> si lo tengo en una maquina es otra distro pero bn
<JHOSMAN_> Duvan: sigue los pasos que están en esa URL 
<Duvan> ok 
<Duvan> bye guys 
<Duvan> graciaas
<JHOSMAN_> Duvan:  cualquier cosa 
<JHOSMAN_> por las redes sociales! =) 
<ofpprieto> sip hay grupo en facebook
<ofpprieto> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntucolombia/
<ofpprieto> Duvan, 
<Duvan> dias
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-29
<Duvan> `oe
<duvan> por que nadie habla
<duvan> hola
<JHOSMAN_> Hola duvan 
<JHOSMAN_> En que te puedo ayudar
<JHOSMAN_> duvan:  por aqui 
<duvan> ok 
<duvan> hah 
<JHOSMAN_> duvan:  para firmar el codigo de conducta necesitas una distro Linux 
<JHOSMAN_> en Windows no se puede 
<duvan> ahy dios 
<duvan> mm 
<JHOSMAN_> duvan: luego q pasa? 
<duvan> por que ubuntu corre mal en mi pc nose
<JHOSMAN_> duvan:  por que corre mail? 
<JHOSMAN_> que hardware tiene? 
<duvan> tine un AMD turion 64x2 mobile , 1.5 de ram y ge force go 6150
<duvan> y 80 de disco duro 
<JHOSMAN_> Apenas!
<JHOSMAN_> cual es el problema entonces? 
<duvan> es dificli de explicar pero bn 
<duvan> son por los drivers 
<JHOSMAN_> duvan: que drivers? 
<duvan> los de video 
<JHOSMAN_> duvan: que referencia es la placa de video? 
<JHOSMAN_> marca y referencia
<duvan> ok pera 
<JHOSMAN_> ok
<duvan> olle te los puedo decir manaa
<JHOSMAN_> duvan: bueno 
#ubuntu-co 2013-03-31
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, \o
<SergioMeneses> por hay vi el pm... bueno bueno
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: o/
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: eso de jolicloud que es?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, para acceder desde un solo sitio a todas sus clouds
<SergioMeneses> bastante chevere
<SergioMeneses> vincula muchos otros servicios como gdrive 
#ubuntu-co 2014-03-27
<edissom> buena noches aluien que mepuedea colabora con una istala cion de ubunto quye
<edissom> sea compatible con win 8.1
<davinchongo_> casi que no encuentro un canal en español
<davinchongo_> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-24
<arfex92> hola
<arfex92> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-27
<alejoses> Hey... alguien aqui tengo un probelma con una instalacion
<alejoses> Me reconoce el disco duro, sin embargo cuando intento hacer el sistema de particion me dice que hubo un error en lscyn
<alejoses> y me borra toda la tabla de particion que hago?
<alejoses> sin contar con el hecho que no puedo entrar a la particion
<alejoses> no la monta
#ubuntu-co 2018-03-31
<oskr> hola
